# Circulation Pumps



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Who here is using circulation pumps? What are you using and what do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm using a koralia 425gph in my 48gal. I like koralia's the most, well 2nd to eco-tech's but those are several hundred dollars.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I use Koralias in my tanks too and they are awesome. You can also get the Maxi-Jet Pro powerheads and they convert to a circulation pump (parts needed are included) and work excellent. The Maxi-Jet 400 is the smallest and in circulation mode it is rated at 500gph and they are cheap at $12.95 online.


----------



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

I read that a circulation pump defeats the purpose of adding C02. I dont really know the science to it but is that true? Im assuming air stones would also do the same thing?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

smokaah said:


> I read that a circulation pump defeats the purpose of adding C02. I dont really know the science to it but is that true? Im assuming air stones would also do the same thing?


If you have splashing water on the surface, perhaps. You do need to circulate the CO2 around the tank to ensure that all of the plants get fed CO2. If you provide more O2 to the fish, you can add higher amounts (within reason) of CO2 without gassing them. It also cuts down on surface film buildup.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You can use circulation pumps with no ill effects on CO2. All you do is have the pump so that it isn't causing ripples in the water. Like hbosman said, you really need a way to move the CO2 and ferts (if you are adding CO2 I would assume you are also dosing ferts) around the tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I did use 2 JBJ Circulation pumps, 550 gph ea with their wave maker, I used one just over the substrate and one just below the waters surface and pointed in the same direction, some times I used constant flow and other times let the wave maker pulse the flow from one pump to the other and they worked great. The reason I had chosen JBJ was size and price, they are just a little smaller the Korillia and all black without any accent red or blue plus the price was better, it came in a kit from Marine Depot for around $70.

I no longer use them but will keep them in the arsenal, I have switched my multiply filter intake/outlet system into a single of each with the spraybar vertical in the front right corner of the tank and it reaches from the substrate to the surface giving great flow.

I don't think you looking to circulate C02 but just in case check out Taam Rio Pumps at their site, make sure to look at the accessories as the have nice needle wheel options made for C02 that work very well, good luck.

BTW my water surface was a bubbling wave of water and there is no loss of CO2 but the added oxygen is more than great, so at worst you would have to turn up the C02 but it didn't effect mine, just another myth unless taken to an extreme.


----------



## Tenor1 (Jan 15, 2012)

The water circulation also cuts down on algae, at least that's what I notice.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

excuse my ignorance here, whats the difference between like a powerhead and circulating pump?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Circulating pump is made to move water. They usually have just an open back were the water is drawn in and the out the front. 

A powerhead is a similar pump but it has an input tube that can be used to attach to a sponge filter, underground filter, some will accept filter attachments, your can attach hose to move water from a bucket to the tank, ect. So the powerhead has more uses whereas the circulating pump really only has one.

One major difference is the flow. Powerheads tend to have a direct flow. It's basically a stream of water coming out of the output. Circulating pumps have a more wide spread flow so it's more gentle, not as direct. They also seem to be rated to move more water for a given size. For example, the Maxi-Jet 400. As a powerhead it's rated at 150gph. As a pump it's rated at 500gph.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Koralia Evolution 550 in a 50 gallon breeder (36x18x18). It's super quiet and does its job. I sometimes forget it's running at all. I have it placed on the right side of my tank (opposite of the outflow nozzle) so it's moving water from right to left. It's pointed slightly up and towards the rear. I get minor ripples at the surface.

I don't think it negatively effects my CO2- as my drop checker is consistently emerald green and my pH remains constant. Plants are also pearling at about midday. 

Some positive effects I've noticed: The subtle plant movement caused by the currents reduces the ability for algae to form on plant leafs. Algae definitely doesn't like water movement. My water clarity, especially on the surface has improved greatly as well. I no longer see any type of organic film on the surface. My fish have also become more active. Not to the point where they're exhausted from fighting the current all day, but they tend to shoal more closely together. I consider it healthy exercise. They also enjoy playing directly in the current during different times throughout the day. The different shoals actually take turns riding the current. It looks like a theme park at times. :icon_smil

The negative effects?... I'll let you know when I find some. If there is some CO2 loss- well, the benefits far outweigh the cost of some release of CO2.

No matter which type of circ. pump you choose- the key is finding the right amount of power to suit the size of your tank and then harnessing the full potential of that power by placing it where it will be most effective.

Hope this helps!

Edit: Forgot to mention! When I redo my plumbing, I'm planning on placing the circ. pump on a timer, so it shuts off when my LEDs click on in the evening. I'd like everything to "settle" in the tank during this period. I'm curious to see how this works.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

So should I go with one circ pump rated for my tank size or two that totql the rating for my tank size and place one on each end?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I too run a Koralia and am happy with it.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I stopped running my circulation pump (powerhead). Just got sick of seeing it inside my tank. Been about three weeks, nothing crazy has happened yet, lol. My cheap canister seems to be moving things around enough.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I stopped running my circulation pump (powerhead). Just got sick of seeing it inside my tank. Been about three weeks, nothing crazy has happened yet, lol. My cheap canister seems to be moving things around enough.


What was so bad about it?


----------

